# Apache 1600 skiff?



## Airslot (Jul 21, 2011)

New to this board. Anyone heard of an Apache skiff. It's a 16' er.

Thanks,

'Slot


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard!! Is the Apache a boat you already own, or one you are considering buying? Any pics?


----------



## Airslot (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll get some pics today hopefully. I owned this boat before, sold it to my Dad, then bought it back five years later. It's a great little skiff and right now a fairly blank canvas to work on. I'm sure that I'm like many other in that I'm just tired of feeding the big boat. Family is loving the skiff, the reason we bought it back. Will post pics today.


----------



## Airslot (Jul 21, 2011)

OK, here are a couple photos. I had forgotten that its actually made by Precision Marine. The model is Apache 1600. Anyhow, here she is:





































Powered by a 2002 Merc 30hp 2 stroke with PT&T. Runs like a scalded dog and can pull the kids tubing, and we are about to try getting them up on skis, we shall see how that goes.

'Slot


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

cool little boat welcome to the forum


----------



## esteroali (Feb 23, 2011)

Very cool skiff...is that the Precision Marine that makes sailboats?


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Very cool skiff. What boating is all about. I split my time between Mayo, Md. and Florida. I'll keep an eye out on the Bay for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Airslot (Jul 21, 2011)

This one may make the occasional appearance around Crisfield, but it will mostly live behind the seaside barrier islands.


----------

